# Dexter 4 Days Post Groom



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not know how you all get all these pictures of your Havs! I have to turn my camera on...the focus and let it warm up again....Now wonder if I need a new camera that is FASTER!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well...when I got my last camera I DID ASK for one that I would take a lot of bad picture in a row...and maby get one decent along with them...

It think the boys in the photo store though I was crazy talking about my bad skilld and my dogs...But I am quite satisfied....But now I want a new lence...and a bette camera...I got a Nikon D40.

I did like your pics!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's beautiful!!
The first picture is priceless.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOVE the first photo, it's so cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, your camera did a good job when it warmed up! The first shot is my favorite but they are all good. Dexter is still looking good!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the first photo! Nice shot of Dexter! Now, you need to practice and post some more! :biggrin1:


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

I love the first candid shot. Too cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Adorable pictures of an adorable boy. Until you get a new camera, you can simply enhance your photos with Photoscape, like this.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Geri, I have no idea how you do that, but the changes in those photos are VERY impressive! Wish I could do it, but don't have a technical bone in my body. But, nice "enhancing"!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I like! Trying to play Dexter and type with one hand.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww. Too cute. I love the porch shot with his cute little face peeping through.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Linda,

He looks so handsome. I love him peeking through the rails.
Gina


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cute! Dexter looks so much more grown up and different from your avatar.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dexter is a cutie!! Love the look.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------

